# Processeur qui chauffe trop



## Nyclya (1 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un MacBook 10.6.7, avec un processeur 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
Il se trouve qu'il chauffe beaucoup et je commence à m'inquiéter.
Voici une capture d'écran:





Tout à l'heure, je me suis aperçue qu'il était monté à 94°, ce qui commence à faire (et je n'ai pas pensé à faire une capture).

J'ai déjà regardé certains sujets sur le forum sans vraiment trouver la réponse, j'ai vu que l'on pouvait démonter l'ordinateur (sur ce coup là je n'ai pas très confiance en moi), un ami à moi m'a dit qu'il n'y avait peut-être pas assez de pâte thermique et j'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait des logiciels permettant de faire baisser la température.

Du coup, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire, alors pourriez-vous m'aider, me donner un conseil, une solution?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour ,
A tu deja passe un petit coup d aspirateur sur la buse d areation pour ôter déjà la poussière
Le démonter oui c est assez facile , je pense plus a un ventilateur et sa grille prit de poussière


----------



## Nyclya (1 Juin 2011)

Je passerai volontiers un coup d'aspirateur, mais je ne sais pas si ça enlèvera grand chose, c'est assez étroit. Enfin je vais essayer de faire ça, et de le démonter aussi.

Sinon pour les logiciels, j'avais trouvé ça: http://eshop.macsales.com/Reviews/Framework.cfm?page=/hardwareandnews/chud/chud.html

Je suis assez nulle en anglais, est-ce que ce serait utile et adapté à mon ordinateur?


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Juin 2011)

A mon avis c est plus pour du mac ppc, et tu un imac intel.
J esperes que d autre personnes confirmeront mes dire.
En ce qui concerne le soucis de la pate thermique qui se dégrade, c est plus pour les macbook de plus de 5 ans  environ.

par curiosité combien de ram sur le macbook? 2GO d origine ?


----------



## Lucieaus (1 Juin 2011)

Il faudrait préciser les circonstances amenant à de telles températures. S'il se cale à 75° constants dix minutes après le démarrage sans que tu n'ai rien fait, ce n'est pas normal. Si c'est en allant sur des sites qui requièrent Flash Player, en te servant d'un programme, utilisation sur les genoux? table? lit? etc ..

Pour exclure les causes logicielles : 

* Vérifier dans le moniteur d'activités si quelque chose ne prend pas énormément de ressources, susceptible de faire travailler, et donc chauffer le processeur.
* Ouvrir une autre session utilisateur.


Sinon oui, 

* Le dépoussiérer
* Faire un reset du SMC http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR (vu que tu as un modèle unibody, choisis *"Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables dotés dune batterie que vous ne devez pas retirer vous-même"* en bas de la page)


----------



## Nyclya (2 Juin 2011)

L'ordinateur est toujours posé sur le bureau.
Il est amené à 75° lorsqu'en général j'ai d'ouvert:

- iTunes
- aMsn
- Vuze (si ce n'est pas Vuze c'est World of Warcraft/Burnout)
- Firefox (lorsque Vuze est lancé, je l'utilise le moins possible)
- VLC

Et hier soir j'ai essayé de le dépoussiérer, sans succès, car après avoir enlevé les vis, il y avait quelque chose qui bloquait, je n'ai donc pas voulu forcer. Peut-être un cran de sécurité?


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Juin 2011)

on a le même macbook pro et rien ne bloquait au niveau du panneau arrière

mais bon c est une température a 75 qui reste dans la normalitée pour un ultra portable


----------



## Nyclya (2 Juin 2011)

Ah. Bon je vais cesser de m'inquiéter alors . M'enfin 94° parfois ça fait peur


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Juin 2011)

94 c est beaucoup ci c est toujours
voila un site de température moyenne sur des portable mac
http://www.intelmactemp.com/list


----------



## Nyclya (2 Juin 2011)

D'accord merci beaucoup. Pour l'instant je ne l'ai vu à 94° qu'une seule fois.


----------



## kaos (3 Juin 2011)

Salut , moi j'utilise coolbook qui permet de baisser la puissance du processeur suivant mes besoins et ou par paliers . ( on change en 1 clic sans redémarrage ). Il y a une demo sinon il coute 4 euros je crois .
Fais une recherche sur le forum à "baisser la température" et économie d'énergie"
Et j'ai posé mon mac sur un support ventilé en aluminium (15 euros )

Depuis le passage Intel les mac sont de vrai cuisinière et Flash et les navigateur n'arrange rien, ils consomment plus que la plupart des gros logiciels .

voilà ,donc pour resumer , j'ai regler coolbook a 1ghz lorsque je suis sur batterie et 1,5 ghz en secteur . Mon macbook fait 2ghz.

Il peut aussi s'agir de ta patte thermique qui ne joue plus son role . voici le tuto de démontage  , c est le méme pour passer l'aspirateur  
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Core-Duo-Heat-Sink/292/1


----------



## chesneaux (3 Juin 2011)

Heureux proprietaire d'un portable apple depuis quelques mois , je lis vos remarques sur la temperature de chauffage de ces micros . Mon micro monte jusqu'à 85° et plus des fois alors que rien n'est activé sur mac os x version 10.6.7 , c'est le deuxieme que je possede , l'autre avait été acheté en 2007 , cadencé à 2.2 avec 4 Go de memoire , la carte mere avait rendu l'âme apres soit disant des chauffes comme maintenant avec ce nouveau micro . J'ai tout essayé , passer l'aspirateur , changer de disque , fait des copies sous CCC , surveillé la machine avec 'moniteur d'activité' . Mis en veille le micro , relancer safari , ou omniweb , ou firefox , ou  ... mais rien de positif . Avez vous une solution , j'ai contacté mon revendeur , j'ai bien peur que celui-ci joue avec le temps la fin de la garantie . Que puis je faire ? merci d'avance à tous . 85° et des ventilateurs à 4000 tours ce n'est pas une situation saine ! Un de ces jours j'allumerai mon micro sans possibilité de charger la machine .






MBP Alu 2,40GHZ 8Go DD 500G Momentus XT .


----------



## Coolsinus (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Noir qui a fêté ses 50 mois 2.0Ghz, 2Gb de Ram et lorsque je joue a un simple jeu de billard en ligne qui s'appelle Gamezer et lorsque je joue l'ordi est littéralement bouillant ! Et les ventilateurs sont a 6200 rpm, ce qui est le max je crois, donc est-ce que c'est normal ? Est-ce que des gens qui ont le même ordi que moi peuvent tester le jeu ? Est-ce que ceux qui ont un MacBook Pro ou Air peuvent tester ? 

Et biensur est-ce normal ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !!


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Juin 2011)

Normal ?


----------



## Nyclya (5 Juin 2011)

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit normal, surtout 6200 rpm...
Regarde peut-être les solutions que l'on a donné au dessus comme dépoussiérer un peu l'ordi ou relancer le SMC


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Juin 2011)

*


Coolsinus a dit:



			Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Noir qui a fêté ses 50 mois 2.0Ghz, 2Gb de Ram et lorsque je joue a un simple jeu de billard en ligne qui s'appelle Gamezer et lorsque je joue l'ordi est littéralement bouillant ! Et les ventilateurs sont a 6200 rpm, ce qui est le max je crois, donc est-ce que c'est normal ? Est-ce que des gens qui ont le même ordi que moi peuvent tester le jeu ? Est-ce que ceux qui ont un MacBook Pro ou Air peuvent tester ? 

Et biensur est-ce normal ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



non , mais sur ces macbook  la pâte sur le processeur ce détériore rapidement*


----------



## knowledge (5 Juin 2011)

Et si c'était Flash ?

Je me souviens que sur mon MBP, je l'avais de quelques jours que j'ai installé en widget sur le dashboard un petit jeu de bowling, et là j'avais facilement 85° non stop.

Je me suis rendu compte 2/3 jours après que ça venait là, mais franchement je ne m'y attendais pas du tout


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Juin 2011)

Et pourquoi la pâte d'abime-t-elle plus vite sur ces modèles ?
Flash, si c'est ca comment je règle le problème ?

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Juin 2011)

la durée de vie ( d efficacité) de la pâte est de 2 ans en général
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...-une-pate-thermique-vieillissante-219644.html


----------



## Nyclya (5 Juin 2011)

Est-ce que l'on peut changer la pâte?


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Juin 2011)

perso , jamais effectué personnellement sur un portable mac
Mais si quelqu un  a mis de la pâte a l origine , c est que l ont peu le faire
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=322595
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Heat-Sink/524/6


----------



## shrewd (9 Juin 2011)

Slt a ts sui 1 nouvo .... j'ai 1 blem de lecteur mo lecteur ne marche plus si vous pouvé maiderrr


----------



## panda07 (9 Juin 2011)

Le forum n'est pas rempli de magiciens. Poste au bon endroit (!) sois plus précis et soigne l'orthographe, comme tu peux le voir le forum n'est pas encore trop habitué à cette pollution


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Juin 2011)

shrewd a dit:


> Slt a ts sui 1 nouvo .... j'ai 1 blem de lecteur mo lecteur ne marche plus si vous pouvé maiderrr



oui bien sur , et voila &#8594; change de lecteur &#8677;simplement


----------



## shrewd (12 Juin 2011)

merciiiiiii


----------



## chesneaux (22 Mars 2012)

bonjour ,
je viens à vous car je rencontre un probleme de chauffe sur un macbook pro de 2011 . En effet j'allume mon micro et durant 15 minutes la temperature reste à 60° ... et puis spotlight s'active et là la temperature passe à 80° avec le ventilateur à 3500 - 4000 .
Cette situation reste ainsi jusqu'à la fin de spotlight soit 5 ou 6 heures apres . 

je commence à me dire qu'un de ces jours je vais avoir le même probleme qu'avec mon macbook pro de 2007 qui a eu la CM grillée et n'a pas demarré un matin . 

Ce n'est pas possible que cette operation soit normale ou bien apple a trouvé la solution pour que les gens changent de micro regulierement !!!

Pour l'instant j'utilise un autre micro en desespoir de cause pensant qu'un jour une nouvelle version sera presentée . Je suis en 10.7.3 . 

Avez vousd connu cette situation ? merci d'avance 
chesneaux


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mars 2012)

T° max des processeurs C2D P8400 & P8600 : 105°


----------



## chesneaux (22 Mars 2012)

Re bonjour , ce que j'ai voulu faire comprendre c'est que spotlight , à mon avis ne devait pas s'activer comme çà alors qu'il n'y avait pas eu de maj , ou de gros changement dans l'organisation de mon micro .

Que la temperature soit prevue pour monter à 105° , je veux bien mais avec seulement safari , mail et spotlight actifs c'est un peu gros ...

Et puis 105° sous garantie je veux bien mais hors garantie je prefere ne pas jouer avec le feu !!!


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mars 2012)

Tu as un DD externe branché ?

Sinon oui tu as un problème avec spotlight, la température de croisière sans flash oscille entre 60° et 80°.


----------



## chesneaux (22 Mars 2012)

Oui , c'est vrai , certains jours je branche un disque externe en usb , mais je n'ai pas fait cette operation depuis plusieurs jours . 

Pour moi  , je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi spotlight fait monter la temperature de mon macbook pro , et puis surtout lorsque je regarde le temps que ce logiciel demande , il s'agit de 6 heures ou plus .... Aujourd'hui cette procedure demande 11 heures !!! . J'ai telephoné dans le magasin où j'ai acheté mon micro , on me repond que c'est normal . 

Un jour mon micro aura la CM hs et je n'aurais plus qu'à racheter un micro . Je jure que ce jour venu j'arreterai l'achat de macbook pro .


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mars 2012)

Bon je suis pas un pro de spotlight, cependant il sert a indexer pour effectuer une recherche plus rapidement, donc normalement il se fait oublier, et on le voit uniquement lors du passage de SL à Lion, ou lorsqu'il index un DD externe.

En attendant, tu peux : 

réparer les permissions et vérifier le disque dur via l'utilitaire de disque, si il y a aucun changement, tu peux également désactiver en grande partie spotlight en allant dans préférence système et dans confidentialité choisir le disque dur interne ainsi que les périphériques de masse externe. 

Mais je tiens à préciser que c'est pas normal et que je te donne pas la solution, juste une alternative en attendant la solution d'un autre membre.

Si tu es encore sous garantie téléphonique, tu peux appeler APPLE.

J'ai trouvé un lien sinon qui peut t'aider (la fin dit de faire comme moi, sauf que eux ils disent de remettre spotlight, pour certains utilisateurs mac je vais dire une stupidité, mais personnellement spotlight ne m'est d'aucune utilité je le laisse uniquement pour des recherches fichiers et rien d'autre, pour trouver un logiciel il est dans le dock ... ).

http://www.osxfacile.com/spotlight.html

Cependant de mon coté, l'indexation mange en RAM, mais ne fait pas trop monter la chaleur.

Mais aucun souci pour la CM, mon macbook tourne à plus de 90° 13H par jour depuis 1 an. Et quand je travail pas il est à 62°.


----------



## chesneaux (22 Mars 2012)

Je te remercie pour ton dernier message ...


----------



## itOtO (22 Mars 2012)

Si ça chauffe c'est simplement parce que spotlight doit être en train de refaire une grosse indexation, donc soit tu as supprimé l'index spotlight de ton disque système, soit tu as branché un disque externe bien plein dont spotlight lance l'indexation. Laisse le tourner dans une pièce pas trop chaude et puis une fois que ce sera fini ce sera bon.

Sinon, ça peut aussi faire du bien de nettoyer un peu les ventilo du macbook qui s'encrassent avec la poussière au fil du temps...


----------



## chesneaux (22 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Si ça chauffe c'est simplement parce que spotlight doit être en train de refaire une grosse indexation, donc soit tu as supprimé l'index spotlight de ton disque système, soit tu as branché un disque externe bien plein dont spotlight lance l'indexation. Laisse le tourner dans une pièce pas trop chaude et puis une fois que ce sera fini ce sera bon.
> 
> Sinon, ça peut aussi faire du bien de nettoyer un peu les ventilo du macbook qui s'encrassent avec la poussière au fil du temps...



Bonjour itOto , merci pour ta réponse ... toutefois je te rappelle ou te signale que j'ai laissé ta nuit derniere durant six heures l'execution de spotlight se faire et bien se terminer à 2h00 du matin environ . Ce matin apres 15 minutes d'utilisation , spotlight recommence à indexer mon disque interne ... et ceci pour onze heures ... Je n'ai pas ces jours derniers branché de disque externe . Je n'ai pas supprimé de fichier index spotlight . le ventilateur n'est pas plein de poussiere puisqu'une fois que spotlight est fini je reviens à une temperature normale de 60 70° , je ne me serais pas permis de vous faire perdre votre temps pour des betises pouvant etre resolues par 'si çà chauffe c'est simplement ... ' enfin merci quand même .


----------



## itOtO (22 Mars 2012)

Je proposais juste des pistes 

J'avais eu aussi une indexation spolight très longue sur mon MBP 2008, et après avoir arrêter plusieurs fois le processus parce que je trouvait trop long et que le bruit des ventilo me tapait sur le système, et après une nuit en activité, ça avait arrêter.

Et plus tard lors d'autres process gourmands qui faisaient chauffer le processeur et souffler les ventilo, je m'était décidé à démonter mes ventilo. Ne pouvant dévisser les minuscules vis qui les tiennent j'avais extrait une partie des "mimi" avec une fine pince (donc pas la totalité). Une fois que j'avais récolté une boule de plus de 2 cm de poussière au creux de ma main je me suis dit que l'opération était plutôt bien indiquée 

Après mon MBP tournait depuis plus longtemps que le tiens, mais il suffit que le tiens soit régulièrement exposé à de la poussière.

Par contre c'est vrai que ce n'est pas normal que ton indexation recommence quelques heures plus tard... Tu as essayer un coup de Onyx pour faire un brin de ménage?
Si ça ne change rien tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'oeil dans la console (Application/Utilitaire) pour voir s'il y a un log spotlight qui rapporterais une erreur lors de l'indexation d'un fichier, car le plus probable dans ton cas c'est qu'il bute sur quelque chose et qu'à chaque fois il ré-essaie pendant des heures...


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2012)

Il pourrait être judicieux de penser a changer la pâte thermique aussi .... celle posée de base a l'usine est peut être desséchée 

Vu que les coreduo et core2duo chauffent un peu , elle s'use facilement / donc direction le site d'ifixit et achète de la patte 6/7 euros , et c'est pas tres dur a faire.


----------



## chesneaux (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,
Voila donc plusieurs jours que je rencontre des problemes de chauffe avec mon macbook pro de 2011 ,sous lion 10.7.3 , j'ai essayé toutes les solutions qui m'ont été proposées gentillement par vous tous .
Aujourd'hui je craque . j'ai un bon micro mais qui chauffe pour rien . Alors je vous demande une autre solution , je voudrais revenir à snow leopard , en effet j'ai lu ce que pouvais apporter la nouvelle version moutain lion , et je prefere revenir vers snow leopard . j'ai toutes mes données sauvegardées sur un disque externe ...

Il faudrait que j'installe à nouveau mon ancien systeme . Pouvez vous me conseiller . Merci d'avance à tous .


----------



## kaos (24 Mars 2012)

Ben oui , si tu as tes DVD de snow , repasse en 10.6 

c'est pour ça que j'ai pas upgradé à Lion / SL marche tres bien ... mais y'en a beaucoup qui ont lion et aucuns soucis / va comprendre , on tombe néanmoins un peu sur les mêmes en lisant les post du forum concernant  Lion / baisse d'autonomie et surchauffe , pas de quoi rugir de plaisir quoi ....


----------



## chesneaux (24 Mars 2012)

Ok , merci Kaos !!!


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mars 2012)

chesneaux a dit:


> Ok , merci Kaos !!!



Je l'ai déjà fait, aucun gain signifiant au final, c'est plus une perte de temps que autre chose. 

Moi je table sur l'usure naturelle des palmes du ventilateurs et/où la pate thermique.


----------



## kaos (24 Mars 2012)

la patte thermique téait naze sur les core duo et core 2 duo au debut ... pour la guamme actuelle je sais pas ..


----------



## itOtO (24 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà fait, aucun gain signifiant au final, c'est plus une perte de temps que autre chose.
> 
> Moi je table sur l'usure naturelle des palmes du ventilateurs et/où la pate thermique.



Son probleme vient d'un processus spotlight aberrant qui lance le processeur a fond pendant des heures et donc fait chauffer la machine, donc c'est pas un probleme materiel mais bien un soucis logiciel. Une mise a jour d'indexation spotlight c'est quelques dizaines de seconde au plus et pas 6h et plus...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Son probleme vient d'un processus spotlight aberrant qui lance le processeur a fond pendant des heures et donc fait chauffer la machine, donc c'est pas un probleme materiel mais bien un soucis logiciel. Une mise a jour d'indexation spotlight c'est quelques dizaines de seconde au plus et pas 6h et plus...



Oula si à chaque problème on devait formater, MAC OS aurait une réputation pire que windows.

Je lui ai donné un lien pour résoudre son problème sans formater.

Deuxièmement je précise juste que de manière général, et quand tout fonctionne normalement il  y a aucun intérêt a repasser sous SL tellement le gain, si gain il y a est minimum. 

C'est de la perte de temps c'est tout. Après on est sur un forum, c'est mon avis, il fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## kaos (25 Mars 2012)

Je ne crois pas à l'usure des "palles" du ventillo , mais pas du tout .

Quand au formatage , c'est comme une vidange de voiture , ça fait du bien tout les deux ans de formater et grace a dieux , sous mac , c'est vite fait et les solutions pour récuperer toute sa session / logiciels musiques réglages etc, rapidement ne manque pas .

Une recherche sur le forum à ce sujet Lion vers S Léopard / downgrade etc à cause de surchauffe et de pertes d'autonomie de batterie sont légions .

Mais c'est bizarre car parfois pour la même machine fabriquée à quelques mois peut être dintervalle , les résultat divergent à moins que ce ne soit leur appréciation .



Avant de faire quoi que ce soit , procéder par élimination 


Probléme Logiciel.

Commencer par un *reset Pram* *et SMC* , je crois que c'est le nom , ça va remettre à zero tout les capteurs de l'ordi ( température etc .. )

Bon voilà , c'est une piste , il y en à d'autres ...Une fois le software écarté , reste à ouvrir la machine ...
Je me doute que tu as déjà fais une bonne partie de tout ça ... tiens nous au jus :rose:


----------



## itOtO (25 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oula si à chaque problème on devait formater, MAC OS aurait une réputation pire que windows.
> 
> Je lui ai donné un lien pour résoudre son problème sans formater.
> 
> ...



Pour le re-formatage, c'est une solution simple même si ce n'est pas la plus pratique (et après, repasser sous SL... à part si le problème est apparu au passage sous Lion, aucun intérêt), après il fait ce qu'il veut.
Je voulais seulement dire que un problème d'usure des pales ou de la pâte thermique ne colle pas du tout avec son soucis qui est purement logiciel (n'importe quel mac qui à un processus aberrant qui lance le processeur en charge pendant des heures fera chauffer la machine et donc activera les ventilos à fond).

Donc il vaut mieux aller farfouiller dans les processus actifs et les logs d'erreurs pour détecter le fichier qui fait planter spotlight que de démonter sa machine.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Je ne crois pas à l'usure des "palles" du ventillo , mais pas du tout .



Pour le bruit moi j'y crois. C'est vrai que ça doit pas jouer sur la T°, mais un ventillo s'use, et en s'usant il fait du bruit. 

Pour le formatage tout les deux ans je suis encore pas d'accord ... non plus


----------



## esimport (28 Mars 2012)

moi j'ouvrirai le mac, juste pour voir l'état de la poussière à l'intérieur
j'ai déjà ouvert certaines machines, et découvert une véritable "brousse" à l'intérieur, ce qui nuit totalement au refroidissement tout dépend de l'environnement.

La pâte thermique est peut-être effectivement à revoir. En général, elle est bien posée dans les lignes de montage Apple, mais on ne sait jamais.

Je rappelle la règle pour la pâte thermique: juste assurer le contact permanent entre la surface du micro-processeur et le radiateur, afin d'assurer une dissipation. Il faut donc en poser le moins possible, mais bien serrer les vis.

Pour ouvrir un macbook (c'est bien un macbook ?) bien suivre les tutos


----------



## chesneaux (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous ,
Je reviens sur le probleme de chauffe que j'avais rencontré voici une ou deux semaines et je voudrais vous expliquer comment cette anomalie a été resolue :
j'ai laissé plusieurs nuits mon micro en marche avec spotlight actif pour 5 , 6 , 11 heures prevues à chaque fois .

Et bien après donc trois nuits je me suis rendu compte que mon micro ne chauffait plus , spotlight n'etait plus actif , je suis resté sous lion en 10.7.3 , la temperature est maintenant à 70 environ , le ventilateur à 2000 tours , des fois un peu plus mais tout est normal ...

Je retrouve mon micro comme avant , heureux !!!
Je voudrais vous poser une question .. ce spotlight s'active tous les combien ? 

Enfin je vous remercie et continue à vous lire ...


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2012)

chesneaux a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous ,
> Je reviens sur le probleme de chauffe que j'avais rencontré voici une ou deux semaines et je voudrais vous expliquer comment cette anomalie a été resolue :
> j'ai laissé plusieurs nuits mon micro en marche avec spotlight actif pour 5 , 6 , 11 heures prevues à chaque fois .
> 
> ...



Il s'active quand tu branches un périphérique externe, ou quand tu installes des logiciels sur ton ordinateur (en gros il index tout). Mais il doit pas tourner tout le temps, ni indexer à chaque démarrage, là c'est qu'il y a un problème avec spotlight, voir les post précédent, j'ai donné un lien qui explique comment résoudre le problème.

http://forums.macg.co/11200292-post31.html


----------



## itOtO (9 Avril 2012)

Il devrait plus s'activer comme ca, il y avait clairement un probleme, car meme l'indextaion d'un gros disque externe ne prend pas autant de temps, encore moins plusieurs nuits de suite!
Faut croire que ton spotlight a eu un bug quelque part sur l'indextion d'un fichier et qu'apres trois nuits d'essaie il a fini par abdiquer et laisser tomber


----------

